# Belts, what's the standard ? width etc



## rifleman (Sep 24, 2006)

So far I have been astounded by the huge amount of knowledge and skill on this forum pertaining to lights, muulti tools, knives and other associated EDC kit.
but one point I have not been able to find out is which is the best/ right belt for the job.
IE I wear denim jeans 99% of the time, Lee and Wranglers usually, I clip my knife to my front pocket, but my Flashlight and multi tool and frequently my cell phone and a baton or fix blade knife get hung from my belt.
So what the gen on belts for jeans 35/ 40/ 45 mm ( 1 1/4, 1 1/2, 1 3/4) ?

What is the CORRECT width belt for jeans?
Leather or nylon??
reinforced??
normal or ranger style
what sort of price range?

Recently in the UK we have become awash with cheap leather products from China, but they are very poor quality construction but still not particularily cheap. So what belts do you guys use and where the hell do you get them from.


----------



## Norm (Sep 24, 2006)

My R. M. Williams belt is 35mm. If you want top quality leather belts, it's hard to go past these. http://www.bootsonline.com.au/default1.htm


----------



## VWTim (Sep 24, 2006)

Usually 1.5" is the standard for belt loop pouches/holsters. Some like 1.25" and you can squeeze 1.75" belts into some jeans. All my stuff is for 1.5" FWIW


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Sep 24, 2006)

rifleman said:


> ...What is the CORRECT width belt for jeans?
> Leather or nylon??
> reinforced??
> normal or ranger style
> what sort of price range?...


This is just opinion...belts are a pretty subjective issue.

I am a belt guy. I've worn things on my belts for so long that I don't think about it much -- but I know that some here HATE anything on their belt.

I favored leather belts for half of my life -- until I started working in the tropics. You don't mention your climate but it's hard to beat nylon in the tropics.

As far as width goes, that's simple for me since I make my own sheaths. I just try to find the widest possible belt that will go through the loops of ALL the pants I'll be wearing for a given type of activity, and build the belt loops on the sheaths accordingly.

If all of your sheaths, etc are bought off the shelf I'd advise 1.25"-1.5" as *VWTim* mentioned as the standard for gun belts as they will be the widest belts that will still be easy to find storebought pouches and sheaths that fit them. Wide=comfort when you're carrying things on a belt. It's hard to beat gun belts in stock widths IMO.


----------

